# 189 or 190 visa with 80 points?



## Medicus (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi guys,
I would appreciate some advice with my visa application.
Our current situation is:
- We have been working in Australia for 3 years (457 visa), I'm a Doctor, my hubby is Human Resources Coordinator
- Currently we are in the process of applying for PR. I qualify for NSW state sponsorship but haven't applied yet
- According to the skills select list I accumulate 80 points, I haven't lodged an EOI yet.

Given that I already have a quite high number of points would it make more sense to apply for a 189 straight away or should I apply for a NSW state sponsorship and then for a 190 visa?

Does the processing time for a 189 visa shorten when you have a higher number of points?



Cheers
Medicus


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Medicus, 

you should consider a couple of points: 

*Processing times*
If you apply for a 190 visa you are in a higher processing priority group (group 3) compared to 189 applicants (group 4). DIAC strives to process 190 visas within 6 months and 189 visas within a year, according to the client service charter. The SkillSelect system is fairly new, though, and we have seen grants in both subclasses that were issued significantly faster. However, since Christmas allocation times have increased significantly. In my opinion the processing time difference between the subclasses is negligible, especially when you consider that getting state sponsorship will also take a couple of weeks or even months. Note that your points score will NOT speed up processing (as far as we know), it can only rank your EOI higher so you will get an invite sooner. With 80 points you can currently expect to be invited immediately in the next round after EOI submission if you apply for a 189 visa. For 190 visas you get the invite as soon as the state approves the sponsorship. 

*Costs and 190 obligations*
NSW asks you to pay 330AUD for processing a state sponsorship nomination. Plus, you enter an obligation to stay (and ideally: work) in the sponsoring state for the first two years of PR. If you planned to stay in NSW anyway that might not be a big deal. But I would recommend against applying for state sponsorship if you think about moving to another state in the near future. You have enough points, so there is no need to go for sponsorship, unless... 

*Skilled occupation of schedule 1 of CSOL? *
...just to make sure: Check if your occupation code is on the schedule 1 of the CSOL. If it is not you will need a sponsor (state/territory/region or employer), independent of your points score. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Medicus (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Monika,
I will lodge an EOI today and go for the 189 directly.
Cheers
medicus


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Medicus,
> 
> you should consider a couple of points:
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

My occupation(Geophysicist) is in CSOL and code is 234412. Could you confirm me that am I eligible for for subclass 189? According to me only those occupation which are inSOL are eligible for 189. Might be I am wrong.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

andy001 said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> My occupation(Geophysicist) is in CSOL and code is 234412. Could you confirm me that am I eligible for for subclass 189? According to me only those occupation which are inSOL are eligible for 189. Might be I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes Andy! Only the occupations in SOL are eligible for 189.


----------

